# Opal from Brooks Kitless



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2011)

Jonathon has been cranking out the blanks and, when I saw the word Opal, I had a thought that, it might look nice with aluminum. He agreed with me. I didn't want to take too much away from the nice blank so, I kept a low key on the metal. Thanks Jonathon. And, thanks everyone for looking at the pen.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW!!! That is one stunning pen and blank. I want a blank like that but a regular kit will not do it justice. Great design job Chuck.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice.  What color did you reverse paint that one?


----------



## MarkD (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> WOW!!! That is one stunning pen and blank. I want a blank like that but a regular kit will not do it justice. Great design job Chuck.


Thanks Mike, they really are beauties. Better than in my photos.



D.Oliver said:


> Very nice. What color did you reverse paint that one?


Thanks Derek. No painting involved since there are no brass tubes.



MarkD said:


> Very nice!


 Thanks Mark!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 31, 2011)

Sweet Pen.


----------



## Curly (Oct 31, 2011)

That one says class.


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 31, 2011)

Chuck,
That is a fantastic looking pen.  I like the subtle contrast with the Al tip (for lack of a better word at the moment).  I drove past a shop that looks like they powder coat custom work in Fort Myers the other day.  I didn't have enough time to stop but can track down the address and phone if you want it.  The Al is so sharp that powder coating it would be a crime anyhow.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 31, 2011)

Chuck, another beaut! and I am also impressed you threaded PR that well. A+!


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 31, 2011)

It's fitting that you posted this on Halloween; you've become a kitless pen making monster!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2011)

ghostrider said:


> Sweet Pen.


Thank you!



Curly said:


> That one says class.


Thanks Pete!



cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> That is a fantastic looking pen. I like the subtle contrast with the Al tip (for lack of a better word at the moment). I drove past a shop that looks like they powder coat custom work in Fort Myers the other day. I didn't have enough time to stop but can track down the address and phone if you want it. The Al is so sharp that powder coating it would be a crime anyhow.


Thank you Cris! I made a pen for a swap with Hans. One of johnnycnc al blanks. Had the barrels powder coated red in Indy. The oating was orange pealed and dull. I spent MUCH time wet sanding those things. and, got somewhat of a gloss on them. I think it was too thick or something. There must be a reason Mike doesn't use his outfit. I've considered getting one. Anyway, I was lucky enough that the coating place was running a job later in that week, that was red. So, it saved me big bucks to have it done with that order. It might be worth checking with your place in Ft. Myers though. Please let me know about them.



hewunch said:


> Chuck, another beaut! and I am also impressed you threaded PR that well. A+!


Thanks Hans. You do have to be gentle when you run threads on the tenon. DAMHIKT:redface:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 31, 2011)

Chuck, one of my favorits that you've made and the nib on this one looks like it fits the body well.


----------



## Toni (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful Pen love the Opal


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice workmanship. Design wise, I would recommend a smaller, less bold clip to match the subtlety of the blank. 

Dan


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW Chuck! That came out amazing! Those are the best photos I've seen so far of those blanks. You captured that glow that I just can't seem to get in my pics. The Aluminum paired perfectly....great work! Can't wait to see what else you come up with :wink:




hewunch said:


> Chuck, another beaut! and I am also impressed you threaded PR that well. A+!


 
Actually Hans...I kinda cheated with this one. It's actually alumilite  I bought a couple gallons to play with for myself for kitless work and so far it's a love/hate relationship. My blanks actually look better with the alumilite BUT the extra cost is killin me! I'll show you some more goodies on Sat :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess it really pays off to live in Florida as well as close proximity to two PMG members.  You sure have elevated you craft.  Well done my friend.


----------



## crabcreekind (Oct 31, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> WOW Chuck! That came out amazing! Those are the best photos I've seen so far of those blanks. You captured that glow that I just can't seem to get in my pics. The Aluminum paired perfectly....great work! Can't wait to see what else you come up with :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would agree, most of the time the opal is really hard to photo. Great Job!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice work Chuck, great looking blank too.


----------



## avbill (Oct 31, 2011)

Just Great looking!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Chuck, one of my favorits that you've made and the nib on this one looks like it fits the body well.


Thanks Roy. I narrowed the tip down a little more than usual.



Toni said:


> Beautiful Pen love the Opal


Thanks Toni!


Dan_F said:


> Very nice workmanship. Design wise, I would recommend a smaller, less bold clip to match the subtlety of the blank.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan. I agree with you on the clip.



Brooks803 said:


> WOW Chuck! That came out amazing! Those are the best photos I've seen so far of those blanks. You captured that glow that I just can't seem to get in my pics. The Aluminum paired perfectly....great work! Can't wait to see what else you come up with :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jonathon. I have enough for another one.:biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> I guess it really pays off to live in Florida as well as close proximity to two PMG members. You sure have elevated you craft. Well done my friend.


Don't know why you and Mrs. keep putting it off. Mike & Mike are great guys to hang out with.:biggrin: Thanks for the kind words.:wink:



crabcreekind said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Chuck! That came out amazing! Those are the best photos I've seen so far of those blanks. You captured that glow that I just can't seem to get in my pics. The Aluminum paired perfectly....great work! Can't wait to see what else you come up with :wink:
> ...


Thank you.



bitshird said:


> Nice work Chuck, great looking blank too.


Thanks Ken!



avbill said:


> Just Great looking!


Thank you!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 31, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> [Don't know why you and Mrs. keep putting it off. Mike & Mike are great guys to hang out with.:biggrin: Thanks for the kind words.:wink:


 
Chuck you have been to our store, so you know why it gets put off.  :frown:  I would very much like to have a cold Corona with the southern Florida motley crew.    Some day it will happen, even if it is just passing through on the way to Key West.  Yes I would even drive that darn Sawgrass highway for you guys.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2011)

Hope you make it soon. :island::beer::drink::wink:


----------



## boxerman (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 1, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> I guess it really pays off to live in Florida as well as close proximity to two PMG members. You sure have elevated you craft. Well done my friend.


 
I don't know if he's been getting help from Mike Redburn, but aside from a quick lesson in the beginning he's been cranking these out on his own. After his last aluminum one I'm planning on having him over to give me his secrets on finishing:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 1, 2011)

I cant take the blame ... OR the Credit. Chuck is cranking them out on his own. He has his own talent and doesnt need anything from us.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 1, 2011)

boxerman said:


> Very nice looking pen.


Thanks Craig



bluwolf said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it really pays off to live in Florida as well as close proximity to two PMG members. You sure have elevated you craft. Well done my friend.
> ...


And, what a valuable lesson it was. Thanks for the instructions Mike. VERY much appreciated.:biggrin:



mredburn said:


> I cant take the blame ... OR the Credit. Chuck is cranking them out on his own. He has his own talent and doesnt need anything from us.


I appreciate that too Mike. But, it's funny that, every time I meet with you, I've learned yet another bit of information. It's all your fault :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Nov 3, 2011)

Chuck, That's a gorgeous pen with a great combination of materials and some pictures that really show the beauty of the blank!!! Great job!! Regards, Doc


----------



## BigShed (Nov 3, 2011)

That one came out very well Chuck, well done. You are up there with the masters. PMG next for you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 3, 2011)

wizard said:


> Chuck, That's a gorgeous pen with a great combination of materials and some pictures that really show the beauty of the blank!!! Great job!! Regards, Doc


Thanks Doc. I think I just got lucky with the camera.:biggrin:



BigShed said:


> That one came out very well Chuck, well done. You are up there with the masters. PMG next for you.


 Thank you Fred. I'll keep working at it and, someday I'll send an application.:smile-big:


----------

